# Ccm Mustang: Finished, I Think



## nycet3 (May 19, 2016)

I have the original rear fender. Missing front and chain guard.

Might hunt them down sometime, but I like the clean no-nonsense look it has without tins.

the original purple finish is in great shape. I broke it down completely. Cleaned, removed rust from chrome, treated the inside of every tube with Boshield. Lubed it up & reassembled. I found NOS Norco rear slick. Was going to use a Trelleborg, but I figured I'd keep it as Canadian as possible.

i added a Gulco rear reflector. I'll probably add some 8 ball valve caps. Might mount a speedo under the bars and call it done.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 30, 2016)

I just picked up a 1965 ccm mustang. The handlebars on it are 30 inches wide and i am not sure they are original. Do yours measure close to that?


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 31, 2016)

No, they do not.
I don't know too much about CCM specs from year to year. There are certainly guys who do.

If you can't find any info here, you  might go to vintageccm.com and ask there. You'll definitely get an answer.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 31, 2016)

Will do, thanks


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2020)

This is my CCM MUSTANG X16.....   I did not perform a restoration, but a customization, as I did not have all the parts available, but I tried to be tied with the original standard.  Rear fender, fork and frame is original.... all the other parts repop or similar....   I hope you enjoy.....  still missing chainguard and cranck.....   working on this at this point.....


----------

